

Britons Question Whether Detention of Reporter’s Partner Was Terror-Related - ck2
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/20/world/europe/britain-detains-the-partner-of-glen-greenwald.html?_r=0

======
vinceguidry
These are very exciting times. These sorts of things use to happen quietly,
states had no reason to fear using the machinery of institutionalized terror
as a tool to accomplish its goals. But now, at least with high-profile cases
like this, every move by every state is being scrutinized.

There's still a long way to go before, say, poor black men in the US will
enjoy this kind of public protection, but for right now, I'm very excited that
the gay partner of a journalist covering the biggest thorn in the side of
powerful elites can't get detained at an airport without an enormous outcry.

We have these assholes cornered. Snowden's free in Russia, of all places. The
enormity of it boggles my mind. He looked a bear in the eyes, poked it with a
stick, then walked away. They tried to get him, and they failed. You think
Putin doesn't want to hand Snowden over? The only reason he can't is because
of us.

